# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Unreal and Epic release a ton of 3D assets for free.

## Redrobes

In the tech news today, Unreal Engine and Paragon / Epic have released a load of 3D characters and terrain for free to use with the Unreal Engine. I know some of the posts here said they use the engine for mapping so maybe this will be useful:

https://www.unrealengine.com/marketplace/free

----------

